

Obama administration changes young illegal immigrants laws - taurussai
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/15/politics/immigration/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
dsr_
_"This is not amnesty. This is not immunity. This is not a path to
citizenship. It's not a permanent fix," Obama said to take on conservative
criticism of the step._

Which is a pity, because a path to citizenship would be highly desirable.

